# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  صرخة في ضمير أمتي

## الأيام

عَجِبْتُ وَحُقَّ لِي  عَجَبِي        وَفِي جَوْفِي لَظَى  اللَّهَبِ
وَقَلْبِي     اليَوْمَ     مُنْفَطِرٌ        وَدَمْعِي   جِدُّ    مُنْسَكِبِ
لِمَاذَا      بَعْضُ      أُمَّتِنَا        بِلا   دِينٍ   وَلا    أَدَبِ؟!
وَغَاصُوا  فِي  بِحَارِ  الجَهْ        لِ وَالفَوْضَى إِلَى  الرُّكَبِ
أَرَى  فِي   أُمَّتِي   شَطَطًا        تَخُوضُ  بِبَحْرِهِ   اللَّجِبِ
لَقَدْ  كُنَّا   نُحَاكِي   النَّجْ        مَ  بَلْ  نَعْلُوهُ  فِي  الرُّتَبِ
وَكُلُّ الأَرْضِ قَدْ  شَهِدَتْ        بِشِدَّةِ     قُوَّةِ      العَرَبِ
لِمَاذَا   اليَوْمَ    فِي    ذُلٍّ        نُقَبِّلُ   أَسْفَلَ    الذَّنَبِ؟!
نُرِيدُ      اليَوْمَ       سَلَّتَنَا        بِلا   كَرْمٍ    وَلا    عِنَبِ
نُرِيدُ    الزَّرْعَ    نَحْصُدُهُ        بِلا   حَرْثٍ   وَلا    تَعَبِ
أَرَى  فِرْعَوْنَ   عَادَ   اليَوْ        مَ   يَصْحُبُهُ    أَبُو    لَهَبِ
أَرَى  مَسَدًا   عَلَى   جِيدٍ        وَقَلْبًا    فَاضَ    بِالغَضَبِ
فَهَلْ    عَادَتْ    لِشَارِعِنَا        تُرَى    حَمَّالَةُ    الحَطَبِ
لِتُشْعِلَ   نَارَهَا   فِي   دَرْ        بِ مَنْ يَمْشِي بِهَدْيِ  نَبِي
أَرَى   جِيلاً   مِنَ    الشُّبَّا        نِ  فِي  لَهْوٍ  وَفِي  طَرَبِ
تَخَنَّثَ     فِي     مَلابِسِهِ        وَشَعْرُ   الرَّأْسِ   كَالذَّنَبِ
يَرَى     الغَرْبِيَّ     أُسْوَتَهُ        وَيَقْرَأُ  عَنْهُ   فِي   الكُتُبِ
يُقَلِّدُهُ                كَإِمَّعَةٍ        وَتُخْجِلُهُ:    أَنَا     عَرَبِي
بِهَذَا  الجِيلِ   قُولُوا   لِي:        سَنَدْحَرُ جَيْشَ مُغْتَصِبِ؟!
بِهَذَا  الجِيلِ   قُولُوا   لِي:        سَنُرْجِعُ  عِزَّةَ   العَرَبِ؟!
بِهَذَا  الجِيلِ   قُولُوا   لِي:        سَنَرْقَى  هَامَةَ  الشُّهُبِ؟!
نُرِيدُ      اليَوْمَ      عَمَّارًا        وَسَلْمَانًا     وَكُلَّ     أَبِي
أَلا    حَسَنٌ    يُعِيدُ    لَنَا        تَوَحُّدَنَا،     فِدَاهُ      أَبِي
نُرِيدُ      اليَوْمَ      فَاطِمَةً        تُنِيرُ    الدَّرْبَ    بِالشُّهُبِ
فَنُورُ      الحَقِّ      وَالإِيمَا        نِ  يَمْحَقُ  ظُلْمَةَ  الرِّيَبِ
نُرِيدُ      اليَوْمَ      عَائِشَةً        تَبُثُّ   العِلْمَ   فِي    أَدَبِ

•            •            •أَرَى    بِطَرِيقِ     وَحْدَتِنَا        جِبَالَ   الحِقْدِ   وَالعَصَبِ
عَدَاوَاتُ  القُلُوبِ  طَغَتْ        لأَجْلِ   المَالِ    وَالذَّهَبِ
سَأَبْذُلُ   كُلَّ   مَا   بِيَدِي        لأَنْبِذَ     فُرْقَةَ      النَّسَبِ
وَمَنْ      يَرْجُو      لأُمَّتِهِ        فَخَارًا فِي ذُرَى السُّحُبِ
فَهَذَا      النَّهْجُ       أَتْبَعُهُ        لِيَتْبَعَنِي     وَيَلْحَقَ     بِي
فَإِنَّا    إِخْوَةٌ    فِي    اللَّهِ        قَبْلَ     أُخُوَّةِ      النَّسَبِ
وَإِنَّا     شُعْلَةُ      الإِخْلا        صِ مِنْ مَاضٍ وَمِنْ حِقَبِ
وَمَا    عَادَتْ     مَذَاهِبُنَا        تُفَرِّقُ    حِزْمَةَ    الحَطَبِ
أَخِي  فِي  اللَّهِ  كُلُّ  تَقِي        أَخِي  فِي  اللَّهِ  كُلُّ  أَبِي
إِذَا  لَمْ  تَسْمَعُوا  نُصْحِي        وَلَمْ    تَتَفَهَّمُوا     عَجَبِي
وَلَم    تَتَوَحَّدُوا    جَسَدًا        يُطِيحُ    بِأَعْظَمِ     النُّوَبِ
إِذَا   الآذَانُ   فِي   صَمَمٍ        إِذَا الإِحْسَاسُ فِي  عَطَبِ
فَلا    الأَشْعَارُ    تَنْفَعُكُمْ        وَلا  جَيْشٌ  مِنَ   الخُطَبِ
الشيخ الشاعر مصطفى قاسم عباس الألوكةhttp://www.alukah.net/articles/1/5887.aspx

----------


## أم كريم

ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله

----------


## الأيام

شكري لك أختي أم كريم على مرورك الكريم

----------

